# brushes



## reid ryder (Jun 18, 2007)

I usually soak my bottles in oxalic acid for a day or two and this gets most of the stains and dirt off but on some there is still a need to brush them on the inside. Can anyone steer me in the direction of good bottle cleaning brushes or give me some advice on how to clean the film off the inside of a bottle.

   Thanks in advance, Reid


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 18, 2007)

Some of the things I keep around for cleaning bottles is: 
 Copper wire-cut it into 1/8" pieces drop in the bottle with 3 parts water and shake.  Take a foot long piece, and bend the last inch into a J.  Drop a piece of Brillo pad in the hook, and crimp it shut with a pair of pliers or a vise.  Fluff it a little after you crimp it.
 With the shake method above, I've also used rock salt, and the beads out of Beanie Babies.
 Check dollar stores and clearance sections for baby bottle and utility brushes.  Grab the toilet brushes that are a loop at the end, and cut one end of at the bristles.  Put a glob of hot glue over the fresh cut wire, and straighten it out.  Check wholesale stores for coffee maker and soda fountain parts brushes.  Hope this helps ya,
 Josh


----------



## logueb (Jun 18, 2007)

I use custom made brushes from stiff wire a piece of scotch brite pad and fishing line.  I take a pair of pliers and roll the wire into a tight loop at the end that will go inside the bottle. Then I tie the scotch brite to the end with the fishing line and scrub away.  I can adjust the curve to reach the sides of the bottle by bending the wire. You can make these cleaners in different sizes and lengths. In smaller bottles, I sometimes cut a small piece of scotch brite , poke it in the bottle with a piece of wire, scrub, then remove the scotch brite after cleaning.  May not work for everyone, but it does for me. You want to make sure you don't touch the inside of the bottle with the raw wire. It will scratch or leave a wire mark.  Takes practice, but I can clean the inside of most dirty bottles  using this method.  If the stains will not easily come out on the initial cleaning then I soak and repeat. Hope this helps.  Anyone want pics of this process?


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 18, 2007)

That's why I use copper wire instead of a coat hangar.  The copper wont mark the glass.[]


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 19, 2007)

Lobeycat's post on Digger Odells's brushes is a good source for a great selection of brushes.
 I bought a set from him quite some time ago and they have lasted a long time. They work very well and really take a lot of abuse.
 I also think that there other brushes available by members of this forum.
 Stinger


----------



## muddyfingers (Jun 20, 2007)

This is the guy I get my brushes from it's a good deal I think! http://www.savannahshow.com/webad_brushes.htm
 Hope it helps!
                                                                                Willy


----------

